# Total Depravity



## kalawine (May 2, 2009)

[video=youtube;rWy9xjijaKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWy9xjijaKE[/video]


----------



## Hippo (May 2, 2009)

Vipers in diapers.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 2, 2009)

Was that from the "How to get your way as a Congressman" training series?


----------



## kalawine (May 2, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Was that from the "How to get your way as a Congressman" training series?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 2, 2009)

i have one of these monsters


----------



## PresbyDane (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (May 4, 2009)

He reminds me of a foster child we used to take care of.


----------



## AltogetherLovely (May 4, 2009)

Great parents for not succumbing.

This was taken as my niece started throwing a fit because she didn't like her dinner of mashed up vegetables. We made the mistake of giving her some bits of fruit - once you get the sweet stuff, you don't want to go back, I guess.







(My husband was making loud crying sounds while making that face, by the way).

About two seconds after the pic - she stops crying, and gives my husband the strangest look as if to say, either: "But..but...but....you're not supposed to cry, that's my job!" or "Ok, now I see how ridiculous I look."

Either way, she stopped


----------



## jlynn (May 4, 2009)

That video was hilarious!


----------

